# Using a chainsaw for hedge cutting....



## rxe (Mar 8, 2010)

Now this might be a really stupid idea, but I'd welcome your views. In my time, I've cut a gnarly hedge with an 046 and 25" bar, so I'm not exactly new to this. 

OK. The problem is about 200 yards of neglected hedge that needs to come down by about 2 feet. At this level, the hedge is way too thick for hedge cutters - some branches of 1", some of 3". It is a mixture of privet, laurel and hawthorn, so it will regrow. 

Now I have a big saw and a big bar, and I have a helper handle on the end of the big bar. So I'm thinking of standing on one side of the hedge with the power head, and having a helper on the other holding onto the helper handle, and simply walking slowly along the hedge. 

Some things that worry me:

- the saw will jerk all over the place as the cut will not be consistent. We'll just have to walk slowly.

- the chain may break. The guy on the power head (me) will have a chain catcher, so the risk at this end is the same as any other - with the exception of the chain being at head height rather than leg height. What about the guy on the helper handle? Anyone used a helper handle in anger? 

This may be a daft idea, but the only alternative that I can see is a very tough few weeks doing it one stem at a time.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Mar 8, 2010)

Try it for the first 40 or 50 ft. If you get a system down and it works, looks like you won. 

Good luck.  :greenchainsaw:


----------



## oldsaw (Mar 8, 2010)

Your suspicions are right, it will be a mess. The only way I can see it possibly working is to attach a fork assembly to the bar, extending perhaps 6-8" in front of the chain, making it work more like a sickle mower. Place the fingers about 1 1/2" apart. It will probably still end up shredding the little stuff, but it will take out the bigger stuff.


----------



## belgian (Mar 8, 2010)

I have cut a few hedges like that in the past years. After I nearly chopped my head off with an older 038AV, following a severe kickback, I have switched guns to my very light MS200. It takes longer but it's much more safe. The problem is the branches need constantly to be removed. Last time I used a Echo top handle, which allowed me to pull branches with one hand and cut with the other. You have to be carefull though !!

I have my doubts about the two men operation as suggested. Hedges have all twisted branches and will constantly hinder you moving forward. Never tried it though.


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Mar 8, 2010)

You could try something like this http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0006Q5H4W...e=asn&creative=380341&creativeASIN=B0006Q5H4W
Or if its really out of hand, try this


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 8, 2010)

Lol why not just use a stump-grinder it will look better:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## belgian (Mar 8, 2010)

Turkeyslayer said:


> You could try something like this http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0006Q5H4W...e=asn&creative=380341&creativeASIN=B0006Q5H4W
> Or if its really out of hand, try this



You can tell by that picture that cutting hedges is likely one of the most unliked jobs around in garden work. Redneck ingenuity ! LOL.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 8, 2010)

just use a small light saw or you will tire very fast or rent the proper trimmers.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 8, 2010)

lone wolf said:


> just use a small light saw or you will tire very fast or rent the proper trimmers.



Hmmmmmmmm proper trimmers you mean loppers and hand snips right?


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Mar 8, 2010)

Stihl makes an attachment to turn your chainsaw to a hedge trimmer
http://www.hobuk.co.uk/acatalog/hs246.html


----------



## rxe (Mar 8, 2010)

> The only way I can see it possibly working is to attach a fork assembly to the bar, extending perhaps 6-8" in front of the chain, making it work more like a sickle mower.



I do like this. I could probably fabricate a chain catcher off the back side of this arrangement so that the person on the helper handle was totally safe. Hmmm, off to the garage with the mig and some box section..... Probably wouldn't need 6 - 8 inches - 3" would do. All you'd need is to stop the branch moving sideways. 

I'm under no illusions that the hedge will look a mess in the aftermath of this exercise. However, like a bad haircut, it will grow back in time. The important thing is that it will be 2 foot shorter.


----------



## ms290 (Mar 8, 2010)

save your time. rent a dozer and be done with it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## nmurph (Mar 8, 2010)

i would use the lightest saw with a bar that will cover half of the shrub. keep the engine revved. i have done this bf. it's not too bad if the shrub is below shoulder level, but gets rather tiring if it is above. but with only 200' you should be good to go. and you are right, those types of shrubs will be fine in a month or so after you cut them.


----------



## ScoutmasterRick (Mar 8, 2010)

I've used the Granberg Clip-N-Trim in overgrown hedges with my Husky 336, and the attachment works as advertised.

Granberg Clip-N-Trim


----------



## silverzuk (Mar 8, 2010)

I've done it before with an 021 and MS290. The MS290 was too much saw for that type of work. Just too big. I still use the 021 to prune and shape hedges that are really over grown.
Just be careful because you will get tired fast when working with the saw above your chest. When you get tired, take a long break.

It is messy and will hack up the hedge in places. But if you prune this time of year, you can let if grow until late summer and actualy shape the new growth with a regular hedge trimmer.

Also, I would shy away using a helper at the other end of the bar unless I had some way to protect them.


----------



## Austin1 (Mar 8, 2010)

I think your idea will work. My big sis and Brother in law bought a place a few years ago that was over grown with Caragana hedge don't no if I spelled that right? Nasty stuff has a strong smell to it too. Very Springing wood I used to make bows from it when I was a kid. 
So I took my longest bar a 48'' on the Old 105 and just held it at a comfy level and walked the Row then did it from the other side worked great. You cant hurt that stuff makes great windrows but the saw cut it very clean a hedge trimmer would not cut through the 2''stuff. A year later they had the perfect hedge. 
P.S the roots of that hedge are tough I have skidded my truck with all 4 wheals locked up across a driveway trying to pull that stupid little bush out with a 12000lb winch and a 7500lb Dry wight truck.


----------



## thomas72 (Mar 8, 2010)

I have never had a saw throw a chain off until I cut some hedges. The longer the bar the more likely you will loose the chain.


----------



## maico490 (Mar 8, 2010)

Take a look here and click attachments:http://www.mcconnel.com/Products/Powerarms/Professional/pa8000m/Default.aspx?nav=PA8000M

Quite a few contractors here in Cornwall have got the multi saw heads. Do a bit of asking around in your area,get a quote and add your bit on. Simples!
The job will be done in a few minutes and you won't cut your own or your buddy's head off.


----------



## Hddnis (Mar 8, 2010)

Trimming a hedge with a chainsaw is the only way sometimes when you are taking the height down. 

Cut it about a foot below where you want it. When it fills in and grows back you can then keep it the correct height with a regular hedge shear. If you only cut it as high as you want it you will fight the stubs in the future when you try to use the shears.

I've done many miles total of hedge 'topping' with a chainsaw. It is hard work. Best done from the ground or a rolling platform.


Mr. HE


----------

